# Französische Seealpen im Oktober - Bilder eines Kurzurlaubs



## Votec Tox (16. Januar 2013)

Motiviert durch Scyllas tolle Urlaubsphotos habe ich mich nun auch aufgerafft das winterliche Einheitsgrau mit ein paar Bildern von den Seealpen Farbe zu verleihen.
  Mache bewuÃt einen eigenen Fred auf, da es recht viele Bilder sind und ich damit nicht den  âBike-Einsatz-Fredâ zumÃ¼llen mÃ¶chte. 
  Wir fahren mit mehreren Leuten  jeden Hebst mit den EnduromotorrÃ¤dern nach Tende in die franz. Seealpen, jedes Mal dachte ich wie es da wohl mit dem MtB wÃ¤re und letzten Oktober nahm ich dann konsequenterweise nur mein Bionicon Ironwood mit.

  Auf dem Hinweg noch 1,5 Tage in Klosters geblieben, erst einmal Warmfahren auf der Gotschnastrecke, kein Mensch dort, die Gondel leer:








  Die rote Strecke reicht mir gut:






  âThe snakeâ 






  Den Versuch einen Table zu Ã¼berspringen, leider nur fastâ¦






  Die Bahn von Davos hoch war da am nÃ¤chsten Morgen schon deutlich voller:






  Herrliche Trails bei Sonnenschein:






  Teilweise verblockt












  Auch die Endurofahrer muÃten an diesem Tag das MtB nehmen:








Dann gings weiter zum Urlaubsziel in die Seealpen, dort erst einmal die Gassen von La Brique erkundet
  [FONT="][IMG]http://up.picr.de/13142279zz.jpg[/IMG][/FONT]

  [FONT=Arial][SIZE=3][SIZE=3]U[/SIZE]nd den - von Einheimischen neu angelegten - kleinen Bikepark, den das TourismusbÃ¼ro ganz stolz anpries:[/SIZE][/FONT]
  [IMG]http://up.picr.de/13142280wx.jpg[/IMG]


  [FONT=Arial][SIZE=3]Doch dann hoch zum Fort Central:[/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT="]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]


Da natÃ¼rlich alle Lifte geschlossen, nix mit faul am Lift baumeln 
  [FONT="][IMG]http://up.picr.de/13142282dt.jpg[/IMG][/FONT]


  [FONT=Arial][SIZE=3]Doch hatte ich mir zuvor schon [SIZE=3]G[/SIZE]edanken gemacht und eine dÃ¼nne Dynemaleine mit SchnappschÃ¤kel mitgenommen, sodaÃ man mich auf den Anstiegen auf den breiten Wegen ziehen konnt, dann mÃ¼ssen die Trialer nicht so lange auf mich warten â das war die offizielle Ausrede [/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT="]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]


Aber auf den Trails oberhalb der LGKS durfte ich wieder selber strampelnâ¦
  [FONT="][IMG]http://up.picr.de/13142284hc.jpg[/IMG][/FONT]


  [FONT=Arial][SIZE=3]Den Gipfel selbst âerkÃ¤mpfenââ¦[/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT="]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]


Auf den Trails oberhalb der LGKS dann diese gigantische Aussicht bis zu den Alpen:
  [FONT="][IMG]http://up.picr.de/13142595dm.jpg[/IMG][/FONT]


  [FONT=Arial][SIZE=3]Es gibt lediglich ein paar ausgewiesene MtB-Trails[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=3],
  meistens fuhren wir auf den spannenderen Wandertrails, [SIZE=3]welche[/SIZE] ich auf Wanderkarten zusammenstellt hatte und auf denen Ã¼berhaupt nicht los war:[/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT="]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]


  [FONT="][IMG]http://up.picr.de/13142603ch.jpg[/IMG][/FONT]


  [IMG]http://up.picr.de/13142604pa.jpg[/IMG]


  [FONT=Arial][SIZE=3]Auf der Ligurischen GrenzkammstraÃe selbst sind wir natÃ¼rlich auch gefahren:[/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT="]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]

FÃ¼r mich war es interessant, da ich sie ja schon mit dem 4x4 und den Enduros gefahren bin und dachte, mit dem MtB wÃ¼rde es nur langweilig und durch die Steine eher quÃ¤lend werden.
  Doch ich muÃ sagen, es hat richtig SpaÃ gemacht, mit dem weichen Big Bike Fahrwerk ist es wie auf einem Sofa, natÃ¼rlich schwitzte ich schÃ¶nâ¦ aber es war beeindruckend mal die Landschaft genieÃen zu kÃ¶nnen - so als Kontrast zu den verblockten Trails.



Interessant auch die raffinierten Ziegen, welche unter Zuhilfenahme der vorderen Hufen fressen:







Bergab ist man mit dem Bike eher schneller als mit den Trialmoppeds, sodaÃ ich auch mal ein Bild machen konnte:







Nun aber wieder MtBs 
[FONT="][IMG]http://up.picr.de/13142673sh.jpg[/IMG][/FONT]
  [FONT="]

Auf diesem Trail keinem Menschen begegnet:[/FONT]
  [FONT="]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]


Weiter unten dann farbenprÃ¤chtig und flowig:






Unten angekommen, ein 9 km langer schÃ¶ner Trail:






Und dann gings wieder bergauf â und nicht nur ich lies mich ziehen 






Das waren nun genug Bilderâ¦ 
Vielleicht ein biÃchen zuviele... und dummerweise ist man als einziger Radfahrer unter Wandertrialern meist nur selbst auf den Bildern zusehen, ist ja ein MtB-Forum


----------



## 4mate (16. Januar 2013)

Mehr! Bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (16. Januar 2013)

Super....Mein Neid hast Du!!! Einfach geil!

Vergiß nicht, dich beim Treffen dieses Jahr einzutragen 

oh shit, ich bin ja im Ladies Only


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2013)

wunderschöne Bilder  und genau mein Trailgeschmack! Das macht echt Lust auf Biken! 
La Brique kommt auf die Liste *to-do* 

Welche Wanderkarte hattest du? Und hast du GPS Tracks von den Wegen, oder weißt noch aus dem Kopf ungefähr welche du/ihr gefahren seid?

Ich würde auch die Moped-Trial Geschichte zu gern mal live sehen. Auf Gran Canaria haben wir auch immer wieder Moped-Spuren gesehen. Meistens auf den anspruchsvollsten Wanderwegen. Die Mountainbike-Spuren (wenn denn da überhaupt welche waren) sind meistens vorher abgebogen, wenn's zur Sache ging, nur die Moped-Spuren gingen weiter. Bei manchen Stellen hab ich mich echt gefragt, wie das geht mit so ner schweren Maschine, wenn ich schon mit 15 kg Mtb gut zu tun habe, das Radl zu halten. 
Respekt, dass du beides kannst und machst!


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Januar 2013)

@ Scylla:
Von "Können" kann keine Rede sein 
Ich übe und versuche mich zu verbessern.
Aber so eine Trialmaschine wiegt nur 65 kg und ist schön flach,
so wie Dein Hardtail für techn. Stellen.
Das wirklich Schöne am Wandertrialen ist, daß man technische Stellen auch bergauf fahren kann, also ich tu mich da mit dem MtB wirklich schwer, schaffe das konditionell nicht und dann bin ich so platt, daß ich nicht mehr konzentriert runter fahren kann. Drum radel ich meist die normalen Wege hoch und die Trails bergab. Wobei techn. Stellen bergauf eigentlich mehr Spaß machen, ist doch die Gabel entlastet und man hängt nicht so "Überkopf".
Aber das geht halt - für mich  - nur mit Motorhilfe.

Zu den Trails: ich habe zwar ein GPS für Notfälle dabei, um eine exakte Position angeben zu können, aber ansonsten nutze ich mein GPS nur auf dem Motorrad im Großstadtdschungel 
In meiner Freizeit alles mit detaillierten Wanderkarten, da habe ich inzwischen gut 20 Stück für das Gebiet um Tende bis zum Mittelmeer, richtige "Schätzchen", so Drucke von alten "handgemalten" Karten, davon sind die Einheimischen immer begeistert. Die frage ich übrigens auch gern um Rat und bekomme tolle Tipps. Zudem habe ich einen Bekannten vor Ort, der eine Hütte in den Bergen hat,

Falls Du mal dorthin fahren solltest, melde Dich einfach, dann sage ich Dir welche Karten reichen und marker Dir die schönen Trails 




damage0099 schrieb:


> Super....
> 
> oh shit, ich bin ja im Ladies Only


Och, so schlimm ist es hier nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci für dein Lob und klar werde ich mich fürs treffen noch eintragen!


Grüße


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> @ Scylla:
> Von "Können" kann keine Rede sein
> Ich übe und versuche mich zu verbessern.
> Aber so eine Trialmaschine wiegt nur 65 kg und ist schön flach,
> ...


 
na wenn das, was du da zeigst unter "üben" läuft... 
Aber hast schon recht, im Grunde genommen ist ja alles im Leben "probieren, üben, und besser werden". 

65kg  das ist ja echt super-leicht. Ich dachte immer, so eine Maschine würde locker über 100 kg kommen! Erklärt schon vieles. Vor allem in Kehren hab ich mich immer gefragt, wie man verhindert, dass die Maschine da kippt, da man ja an vielen Stellen unmöglich mit Speed arbeiten kann. Kann man mit so einem Trial-Moped eigentlich auch versetzen?

Danke für das Angebot mit dem Wege raussuchen. Ich werde beizeiten sehr gerne darauf zurück kommen! 
Bei deinen Karten wird meinem Mann wahrscheinlich der Sabber laufen, wenn er das liest


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Januar 2013)

@syclla und @Votec Tox

 Danke für die großartige Reportagen. Einfach Top! Ich bin stolz im Ladies Forum zu sein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und grosses Lob an euren Partner - die Haben Euch sehr gekonnt und liebevoll fotografiert!


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Januar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 65kg  das ist ja echt super-leicht. Ich dachte immer, so eine Maschine würde locker über 100 kg kommen! Erklärt schon vieles. Vor allem in Kehren hab ich mich immer gefragt, wie man verhindert, dass die Maschine da kippt, da man ja an vielen Stellen unmöglich mit Speed arbeiten kann. Kann man mit so einem Trial-Moped eigentlich auch versetzen?
> ...........



Mit den 100 kg bist Du bei einer Sportenduro fast dran, die wiegen so 110 kg aufwärts. Die Wandertrailer eben um die 65 kg.

So schaut sie aus meine kleine Scorpa:






Man kann die 250 ccm auch "fliegen" lassen, naja in den Kurven zumindest 






Und zu Deiner Frage:
Man kann das Trailmopped versetzen, ich übe noch , finde es wesentlich schwerer als mit dem MtB, man muß so in die Federung pumpen und das strengt soo an...
Wenn Du es wirklich genau wissen willst, hier ein trockenes Lehrviedeo dazu:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rgo_EM5aMA&feature=relmfu"]Trial Fahrtechnik Versetzen (Hopping ).wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]
Trailstop bekomme ich schon einigermaßen hin, nur das Versetzen lediglich im Millimeterbereich 
Und hier ein kurzweiliger Film, wie es bei einem Könner aussieht, der macht das wie Dany McAskill auf dem Rad mit seinem Trialer:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKrrfJFEPmo&feature=related"]Amazing Tricks on Trial Bikes - YouTube[/nomedia]

So genug OT


----------



## Bea5 (16. Januar 2013)

Wahnsinns MTB Bilder

Trial: meine Beta habe ich verkauft, da ich kein Talent aufbringen konnte ich habe wahrscheinlich viel zu spät damit begonnen es ist aber wirklich gigantisch was damit machbar ist


----------



## 2378TCDD (16. Januar 2013)

Servus!

Sehr geile Bilder! Sieht nach sehr viel Spass aus ! 

Freue mich wieder auf die trockene Jahreszeit und regererniere derweil weinen C7-Wirbel , immerhin es geht aufwärts!

Cheers Chris


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Januar 2013)

Hi Chris!
Weiterhin gute Besserung! Habe Heute Nachmittag die Ewigkeit am Schiener Berg für Dich  gecheckt (alles gefroren) und mich von einer aus der Mittwochshorrorgruppe  scheuchen lassen - japs!
Bis bald mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simply-out (16. Januar 2013)

Prima Bericht, tolle Bilder
UND: genau das wollen wir auch ...

Wo habt Ihr übernachtet? Ward Ihr auch schonmal im Früjahr dort?
Wir wollen über Ostern nach Südfrankreich!
Sind für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo Melanie!
Hattet Ihr mir auch eine Mail übers Forum geschickt, mit sehr detaillierten Fragen?
Ostern ist ja bereits Ende März! Auch wenn wir einen schneearmen Winter beibehalten sollten, ist das ziemlich früh für die Trails auf bis 2000m Höhe. Ich war 2007 auch schon Mitte April dort, das ging recht gut, war aber auch schon mal im Mai dort im Schnee 
Aber Richtung Mittelmeer gibt es genügend Alternativen im milderen Klima.
Viele Jahre in Tende in der Pension "Chez Patrick" gewohnt, seit diesem Jahr leider verkauft und nun keine Pension mehr. In La Brique im Hotel "La Miraval", die haben auch Platz für Auto und Zweiräder. 
Grüße!


----------



## elbaner (16. Januar 2013)

Ja, das sind wirklich super geniale  Bilder aus einem wunderbaren Gebiet.


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2013)

@elbaner
wie meinen?
ich versteh nur bahnhof


----------



## 4mate (16. Januar 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9712587#post9712587


----------



## simply-out (17. Januar 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hallo Melanie!
> Hattet Ihr mir auch eine Mail übers Forum geschickt, mit sehr detaillierten Fragen?
> ->Nein, das waren wir nicht!
> Ostern ist ja bereits Ende März! Auch wenn wir einen schneearmen Winter beibehalten sollten, ist das ziemlich früh für die Trails auf bis 2000m Höhe. Ich war 2007 auch schon Mitte April dort, das ging recht gut, war aber auch schon mal im Mai dort im Schnee
> ...


-> DANKE, dass schaue ich mir mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (17. Januar 2013)

Eine super schöne Bikegegend!


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Januar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> @_elbaner_
> wie meinen?
> ich versteh nur bahnhof


Sorry Scylla, ich fahre ab und zu nebenbei für Elbaner als Guide, aber dies sollte ein reiner Urlaubsbilderfred sein, er hat seinen Beitrag schon entsprechend geändert. Denke so ist es wieder o.k.


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> aber dies sollte ein reiner Urlaubsbilderfred sein


 
hätte mich anderenfalls auch gewundert


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Januar 2013)

Nur so am Rande: ich dachte, motorgetriebene Fortbewegungsmittel dürften in der freien Natur nicht so ohne weiteres rumfahren??? 

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2013)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Nur so am Rande: ich dachte, motorgetriebene Fortbewegungsmittel dürften in der freien Natur nicht so ohne weiteres rumfahren???



die Rechtslage dahingehend ist nicht in ganz Europa gleich


----------



## on any sunday (18. Januar 2013)

Schräge Kombi, Trialer als Zugfahrzeug. Immer wenn ich mit dem MTB Strecken fahre, wo ich auch schon mit dem Mopped war, habe ich das Gefühl am richtigen Ort mit dem falschen Fahrzeug zu sein. 

Rein rechtlich darf man auch im Piemont keine Wanderwege mit Motorfahrzeugen befahren. Faktisch fahren die Einheimischen dort traditionell mit ihren Trials etc. rum. Es ist so einsam, es stört keinen bzw. die einheimische Viecher haben sich schon daran gewöhnt. Es fehlen deutsche Bedenkenträger, die das Tun für das Waldsterben, das Abtragen der Alpen, die Klimaerwärmung und den Tod von Bambi.etc. verantwortlich machen.


----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2013)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Es fehlen deutsche Bedenkenträger, die das Tun für das Waldsterben, das Abtragen der Alpen, die Klimaerwärmung und den Tod von Bambi.etc. verantwortlich machen.


----------



## Votec Tox (18. Januar 2013)

Huch, da ist man mal einen Tag mit Skiern in der freien Natur 
So schlimm wie "on a asunday" schreibt, ist es dort nicht, ist ja nicht das Piemont. 
@_Len_ka.D.: Keines der Bilder zeigt ein Motorrad auf einem illegalen Weg, Pfad oder Trail, das nur am Rande  dort grüßen die Jäger und Ranger freundlich, sie werden in dem Moment sauer, wenn man den Trail verläßt!
Einzig allein die Treppe vorm Haus ist rein rechtlich nicht legal  zu befahren, aber das war Privatgrundstück und zur Freude des Besitzers und es ging Dir wohl weniger um die Treppe 
Leider ist man mit dem Mtbs auf Trails in B.-W. meist "illegaler" unterwegs.
Grüße!


----------



## NiBi8519 (19. Januar 2013)

Wow sehr schöne Bilder. Die Landschaft ist ja mal der Hammer


----------



## Mausoline (19. Januar 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> @syclla und @Votec Tox
> 
> Danke für die großartige Reportagen. Einfach Top! Ich bin stolz im Ladies Forum zu sein
> 
> ...



dto., WOW und sonst nix mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

